# General Work permit renewal



## juliab223 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi everyone 
I’m just wondering how soon can I apply for my work permit renewal. Is there specific time limit? My visa expiring next year, in 2019, so how long before it expires can I renew it. I know on VFS website it says atleast 60 days prior expiry date, but can I apply a year ahead? Did anyone maybe had an experience with this?


----------



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Juliab223

Yes, you can apply for GWV renewal earlier.
Mine was due to expire on 4 April 2019 and I submitted my application for renewal in November 2018 and collected the positive outcome in the 1st week of December 2018.
Just make sure you have your Dept of Labour certificate waiver before you submit or you have the Certificate included.

All the best!


----------

